# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Zwanger na 8 negatieve testen??

## GirlyG

beste,

ik ben 23 jaar en al jaren aan de pil.
Nou heb ik 31 aug sex gehad en ben ik er niet zeker van of het veilig was omdat ik een keer diarree heb gehad...
Nou werd ik 21 sept gewoon ongesteld...de twee volgende stopweken heb ik overgeslagen ( had wat bruinige afscheiding eenmalig )
Nou heb ik inmiddels 8 zwangersschapstesten gedaan en is het nu zo'n 12 weken geleden...
Kan ik nou nog zwanger zijn of moet ik de oorzaak van het niet ongesteld worden ergens anders zoeken????
Graag advies!!
Bedankt!!

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Girly,

Wat bedoel je met "de twee volgende stopweken heb ik overgeslagen?"
Bedoel je daarmee dat je de pil die periode door hebt geslikt of.......????
Als je acht negatieve zwangerschapstesten hebt dan ga ik er niet vanuit dat je zwanger bent. Dat één of hooguit twee zwangerschapstesten een fout beeld geven, dat zou misschien kunnen, maar ACHT dat lijkt me sterk. Ik denk zelf dat er niets aan de hand is en dat je niet zwanger bent. Je bent immers toch ook daarna nog gewoon ongesteld geworden op 21 september??

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Nikky278

Als je je pil hebt doorgeslikt is het niet vreemd dat je menstruatie is uitgebleven, heb je dat niet gedaan, is het verstandig even naar je huisarts te gaan. Mij lijkt inderdaad na 8 negatieve testen dat je niet zwanger bent, maar als je menstruatie uitblijft is het altijd verstandig na te laten kijken waar dat aan ligt...

Xx

----------


## GirlyG

Bedankt voor jullie reacties..
Nee ik heb de pil niet doorgeslikt.
Ik ben na de sex ( was in m'n stopweek gebeurd) aan de pil begonnen, toen stopweek gewoon ongesteld geworden en die stopweken daarna ( 3 weken pil - stopweek - 3 weken pil - stopweek) heb ik mijn menstruatie overgeslagen....
Hoop dat het nu wat duidelijker is?
Wie denkt dat ik zeker zwanger ben ook na al die testen??

----------


## GirlyG

> Hoi Girly,
> 
> Wat bedoel je met "de twee volgende stopweken heb ik overgeslagen?"
> Bedoel je daarmee dat je de pil die periode door hebt geslikt of.......????
> Als je acht negatieve zwangerschapstesten hebt dan ga ik er niet vanuit dat je zwanger bent. Dat één of hooguit twee zwangerschapstesten een fout beeld geven, dat zou misschien kunnen, maar ACHT dat lijkt me sterk. Ik denk zelf dat er niets aan de hand is en dat je niet zwanger bent. Je bent immers toch ook daarna nog gewoon ongesteld geworden op 21 september??
> 
> liefs
> Déylanna


Ja op 21 september, de eerste stopweek na de sex, ben ik gewoon ongesteld geworden, maar nu ineens niet meer....

----------


## GirlyG

Heeft iemand nog een advies / reactie?
Bedankt!

----------


## antje111111

stress of zo? denk niet dat je na zoveel testen nog ineens wel zwanger kan blijken te zijn hoor. maar als je het niet vertrouwd even langs huisarts voor evt verwijzing gynecoloog

----------


## annemarie22

> Heeft iemand nog een advies / reactie?
> Bedankt!


hee ik heb precies hetzelfde gehad maar was niet aan de pil das enige verschil is nj ook al 12 weken geleden dat ik ongesteld ben geweest maar was wel nbeniuwd naar of je nu zwanger bent of niet girly?

----------

